
Six Week bootcamp for early stage founders (virtual and free) - gauravj
http://zeroto1.afore.vc/
======
odlaura
Line-up includes Max Levchin (Founder, Affirm; Co-founder, PayPal), Ruth
Zukerman (Co-founder, Flywheel; Co-founder, Soulcycle), Andrew Ofstad (Co-
founder, Airtable), JD Ross (Co-founder, Opendoor), Andrew Lee (Co-founder,
Firebase), Nadia Boujarwah (Co-founder & CEO, Dia & Co), Ilya Volodarsky (Co-
founder, Segment), Umang (Co-founder, Handy), Alyson Friedensohn (Founder &
CEO, Modern Health), and more!

